# A new mix



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Comfortably Numb, I would love to hear what you think. I like what you write. It seems like other people think this way as well 

So... I'm taking Venlafaxine for something like 2 years I think and it helped me a lot. The problem is I'm still fucked up. I'm starting to take now a mix of Venlafaxine + Escitalopram. I took only Escitalopram before and it barely helped me. My psychiatrist said that this mix is different and it will increase the effect of the Venlafaxine.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

All i can say is ur deff asking the right person in numb, waiting for his answer is almost like waiting for the second coming of jesus, just wont take nearly as long lol.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^I ain't that fuckin smart at all. Ive one upped alot of doctors but really anyone can do that because alot of them are dumb.

Hmm the escitalopram will increase the serotonin reuptake inhibition of the venlafaxine but venlafaxine does a pretty good job of that in it;s own right. Venlafaxine is actually a snri so it's a serotonin norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor.

I had a horrible experience with this drug but it often works for the worst depressions so it has it's place. But i personally think it should be used as one of the dead last resorts. I would try a MAOI inhibitor i think before id try effexor again. Thats if i actually had unipolar depression instead of bipolar depression.

Basically with this mix your going to get more serotonin floating around in the synapse. Or atleast you should as these drugs don't cause your brain to produce more serotonin they just block the reuptake pumps so there will be more serotonin in the synapse.

I really don't know if combining 2 SRI's will do much of anything or is really even a very good idea at all. Serotonin syndrome could result from a mix of velafaxine aka effexor and escitalopram aka lexapro aka cirpralex. This is very rare though.

Personally i would just try the escitalopram is possible because it's suppssed to be a fairly easy anti-depressant to take. It and citalopram are supposed to be ssri's with fairly easy side effects to deal with but everyone id different. Effexor has harsh side effects and a really harsh withdrawal in fact the worst withdrawal ive had.

So i would just go with the escitalopram if possible and ditch the venlafaxine. Or you could try another anti-depressant such as remeron (mirtazapine), wellbutrin (bupropion) or a tricyclic anti-depressant.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

are you a doc?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> are you a doc?


That's damn rude!  he's the guru of meds! :mrgreen: docs bow down to him!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > are you a doc?
> ...


im soo sorry numb... i didnt mean any disrespect to you, please dont hate me


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought a lot latley if to take this mix. I trust my psychiatrist totally. From the start he understood me very well. He is also a wonderful person ( I wish everyone here could have such a great psychiatrist )! So tomorrow I start taking Venlafaxine + Escitalopram. I hope it will help. Wish me luck!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I take the new mix for 9 days now and still don't feel any change. I hope it will help me a little soon...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

16 days. No difference. Maybe my dreams got more weird but that's it.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, it didn't work. Next drug please. :shock:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> All i can say is ur deff asking the right person in numb, waiting for his answer is almost like waiting for the second coming of jesus, just wont take nearly as long lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good 1


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > are you a doc?
> ...


Ain't that the truth


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

So, I'm off the Escitalopram. It didn't do any good. I'm still with Effexor XR (Venlafaxine). I take Venlafaxine for a long time and it's the med that helped me the most compered to other meds. My psychiatrist think of adding to it- Tegretol (CARBAMAZEPINE) that is a anticonvulsant and mood stabilizing drug.

What do you think about taking Effexor+ Tegretol?


----------

